# vergunning



## birder

In a pollution cleanup report we have:

De reguliere monitoring op het terain (*onderdeel van de vergunning* van de locatie) wordt uiteraard wel gewoon doorgezet.

The dictionary definitions that I have for *vergunning* do not make any sense.

Thank you.


----------



## Peterdg

It may be a typical Belgian expression.

There is something that is called a "milieuvergunning", which basically is a permission to exploit a certain business on a certain location. This "vergunning" also lists some conditions that have to be followed by those running the business (mostly environmental conditions).


----------



## birder

Thank you for the explanation. However this was not a Belgian situation.

The contaminated site was in Deventer, and the cleanup company is from Ede.


----------



## Peterdg

Well, I don't know how these things go in the Netherlands. If it were Belgian, I think my explanation makes sense. It might also make sense in the Netherlands case, but I really wouldn't know.


----------



## birder

OK, thank you. I used your "environmental conditions" as it does seem to fit.


----------



## Suehil

It means that regular monitoring is a condition of the licence granted for that location.  It doesn't specify what sort of licence, or for what, and I'm afraid I don't know, either.


----------



## birder

Thank you.


----------

